# Canada to loan Australia 3 Counter IED Vehicles in Afghanistan



## RackMaster (Sep 12, 2011)

A great example of cooperation between our two countries and I hope this saves Australian lives.



> *Australia, Canada strengthen defence ties*
> 
> September 12, 2011 - 4:19PM
> 
> ...


----------



## ÉIREGOBRÁCH1922 (Sep 12, 2011)

Very interesting. Surely they should buy them from Canada after the 12 month loan?


----------



## RackMaster (Sep 12, 2011)

ÉIREGOBRÁCH1922 said:


> Very interesting. Surely they should buy them from Canada after the 12 month loan?



I'm sure it may end up being the outcome.  There's a lot of equipment over there that we are trying to "offload" rather than ship it back here.


----------

